# Effects of Wifi radiation?



## Dina1 (Aug 11, 2013)

My daughter who is now almost 5 has been sleeping VERY close to our wireless router until very recently. I am so health conscious but I simply didn't think about it. To make matters worse, the router was on all night- we never turned it off.

I don't know if I want someone to give me the facts or calm me down- but I'm a wreck! Will my daughter be ok?? Is there a way for me to reverse any potential damage?


----------

